# RayGuard Reef Boots



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

In reference to the discussion on these boots couple of weeks ago I will do a product report.

Picked up a new pair and wore them out fishing today. Waded a shell reef for several hours and the toe area on both boots is already worn thru the black cover and the inter core. At best I have one more trip if I fish a shell reef again. 

I have used this brand of boots for a lot of years and no problems until I started wading the local reefs. 

Seems if they are called Reef boots they should last more than one or two trips. 

What brand of boots do you use?


Anyone found reef boots that will last more than a couple of trips?


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, Simms sells a nice pair of reef boots. They are pricey but worth the investment.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Here is a picture with about 6 hours on the reefs. (Never had much problem before before more reef fishing but they could have changed up how the boots are made too.) Looks thin where the toe and sole meet. Not boot on the right and the hole is completely thru.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Just more Chinese junk, not everything they make is just, but there sure is a lot of it out there.

It's getting harder to find quality items that will last.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Jim,

I would return them and if they give you and trouble explain that you used them on a reef. 

I'm planning on buying a some new boots and looked at those and I'm glad I passed on those.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Yep, i agree! Those boots are junk!

I called the company that makes them, in Halletsville, and they couldn't have cared less. I will never buy their junk again.


Foreverlast = never last!



The best boots made were the Hodgeman stingray boots, they are heavy and bulky, but last!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

My simms flats sneakers lasted 3 winter seasons (used about twice a week). They actually still work but I upgraded the the flats boot. Love them both.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a pair of the Hodgeman boots. I also have the Simms flats with the "super fabric" that's supposed to be stingray proof. I have the ray guards too. The Simms boots are the lightest and most comfortable but don't protect above the ankles. Out of all that stuff, what would you wear?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I never have put any stingray boots on and ive waded for a pretty good while. I walk and gig as well. Maybe im just asking for trouble


-mac-


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never have put any stingray boots on and ive waded for a pretty good while. I walk and gig as well. Maybe im just asking for trouble
> 
> -mac-


I waded for 30 years without stingray boots. Then I got popped! I always wear 'em now.
*......and Jim, you don't shuffle on shell reefs!*


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

A painful trip to the hospital can change many a man's thinking.

I've been on that trip before.


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

I had a pair of everlast ray gaurds it seems they lasted for 3 solid seasons they were several years old say back 99-2000 . Then replaced just now within last year and already after one trip of sparse shell and mud have the battle scars of a noob in battle! Maybe like everything else good company,good product made locally in the states,makes a name for themselves get's a good following and then sold to japan,china,korea,mid east,africa anywhere but the USA. We have nobody but the political elect's we've put in office to tell our buisness owners what's best for them. In other words we screwed ourselves no more quality in our products...Sorry bout the rant...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

kenny said:


> I waded for 30 years without stingray boots. Then I got popped! I always wear 'em now.
> *......and Jim, you don't shuffle on shell reefs!*


LOL! I was thinking the same thing. That "JimD" sure is one feet shuffling mfer.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

After all that reef waling and tearing up the boots, did you catch any fish?


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*X2*



Rodsdiesel62 said:


> I had a pair of everlast ray gaurds it seems they lasted for 3 solid seasons they were several years old say back 99-2000 . Then replaced just now within last year and already after one trip of sparse shell and mud have the battle scars of a noob in battle! Maybe like everything else good company,good product made locally in the states,makes a name for themselves get's a good following and then sold to japan,china,korea,mid east,africa anywhere but the USA. We have nobody but the political elect's we've put in office to tell our buisness owners what's best for them. In other words we screwed ourselves no more quality in our products...Sorry bout the rant...


 I have had mine for about 4 seasons and never had a problem. My buddy got a new pair a few months ago and his are tore up. but not that bad!!!!


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

it's a 4th shift boot...
Take it back...exchange it. I had a pair like that a few years ago....only lasted one trip.

I try not to buy anything made by Forever Last b/c the quality is not very good but they charge a premium for china ****. Sometimes I buy them b/c they are the only game in town.


----------



## TCD (Dec 29, 2010)

Ehhh, I would return em but get another pair and see if it happens again. I have been wearing mine in every type of wade a person can for two years. No joke, two years, I wade as often as I can and I have had my boots on at least 100 days out of a year. The zippers are corroded and don't work, the neoprene is cut and worn, but the soles are still going strong. (yea I'm cheap)


----------



## TCD (Dec 29, 2010)

And what's all this talk about seasons? Our wading season starts jan 1st and runs through dec 31st... Haha


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

After reading a ton of the info on here I recently went with the Lacross Snake Boot that some of the guides on here have posted about. I got them at Marberger's. I have used them about 10 times now, several of the wades have been all day, others at least 6-7 hours. The boots seem to be holding up well. They do have some shell scuffs on the toe but nothing major. They are very comfortable and light. I have no complaints so far. I did look at and try on the Simms Reef Boot at FTU. It also looks like a great well made boot. I wanted somthing that was all-in-one if possible. For me it really came down to my gut feeling and what I thought would provide the best protection as well as be funtional. The folks at Marberger's did tell me that Lacross has discontinued this boot, so if anyone is interested in them you may want to check them out pretty quick.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

TCD said:


> And what's all this talk about seasons? Our wading season starts jan 1st and runs through dec 31st... Haha


I dont wear the same boot wading in the summer as I do in the winter. In my post I was referring to my simms flats sneakers lasting 3 years of hardcore mud/shell crunching in the colder months.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

backlasher said:


> I have a pair of the Hodgeman boots. I also have the Simms flats with the "super fabric" that's supposed to be stingray proof. I have the ray guards too. The Simms boots are the lightest and most comfortable but don't protect above the ankles. Out of all that stuff, what would you wear?


 Get you some crackshot ray guards. They will cover where your simms aren't. Also have a lifetime/no questions asked warranty. Last time I sent mine in I received a brand new pair in 3 days.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Same experience w/mine. I had 'em for awhile but was wading mostly sand/mud. Then one winter i got into some heavy shell. Thats when they deteriorated fast.


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

i use these lacrosse boots, super light and "snake" proof, never popped by a sting ray, but give me confidence, kinda pricey but who can put a price on a hole in your leg....


----------



## PotlickerHater (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm about to order the Crackshot Guards, what about your feet where the guards don't cover, like your toes, and side of your foot. Is the everlast boot actually ray proof, or do people just take the chance of it hitting your toes. Is there another boot that is ray proof?


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*That's my season!*



TCD said:


> And what's all this talk about seasons? Our wading season starts jan 1st and runs through dec 31st... Haha


 My season is 360 when work allow's that is.:redface:


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

PotlickerHater said:


> I'm about to order the Crackshot Guards, what about your feet where the guards don't cover, like your toes, and side of your foot. Is the everlast boot actually ray proof, or do people just take the chance of it hitting your toes. Is there another boot that is ray proof?


Search the archives for Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine. They tested several ray guards and the Foreverlast did not fair well. The folks at Crackshot tested theirs with a 12 ga. shotgun blast, I'm sold on the Crackshot guards.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I think i might buy those lacrosse boots pictured and the crackshot or foreverlast ray guards for added protection. What do you guys think?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have the ray guards but I also took a pair of old Neumarks and cut them so they fit on the inside of the ray guards as a soft floating layer. my pellet gun will go thru the old ray guard fins with out stopping. The pellet will not go thru the old neumarks which look more the old snake leggins material.

I still need to find a good set of boots that will work on mud and shell and after 6 -8 hours on shell and not be destroyed. Hate to pay 44$ plus tax or ~7.50$ an hour for "REEF" named boots that do not hold up more than a trip or two on the reef. 

Have the same type of problem with FF in the boat and the 12 pack that seems to fall apart. Cans seem to just appear in the cooler floating high and dry.  

Never had any problems with the boots in back bay coves and mud.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i just got a pair of the simms flats boots late last year and they are by far the most comfortable and durable wading boot i've owned. worth the money as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

We are getting on our three pages that time machine is talking about. 

In summary has anyone seen a good pair of reef *ie stingray protection boots* that will hold up on the oyster reefs more than a trip or two? 
OR
Does someone have a suggeston on how to protect the toes of the Ray guard reef boots so that you can get desent wear from the boots and not need a pair every 8 hrs on oyster reefs? JimD


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

JimD said:


> Here is a picture with about 6 hours on the reefs. (Never had much problem before before more reef fishing but they could have changed up how the boots are made too.) Looks thin where the toe and sole meet. Not boot on the right and the hole is completely thru.


I own the same foreverlast boots and i use them in the sand and shell. Not very comfy on shell. Looking for a versatile wading boot w/out the lace up. Nothing heavy.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Jim,
I'm not sure there's a boot made that can take wading West upper bay shell....at least not for long!


----------

